# What are the best faucets?



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

Im just curious- what brand of faucets do you consider to be the best. It seems the quality has changed so much. I hate faucets with slide on escutcheons and those with plastic stems that feel like they will break when the handle is attached. Where are those with the threaded escutcheons that let you secure it and keep it from leaking around the holes. Just asking what you like and use.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicago


----------



## Mockplumb (Dec 14, 2009)

*Faucets*

Delta is by far one of the best made faucets.

Chris mock
http://www.mockplumbing.com


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Depends on the application, my own house has a mixture of Dornbracht, Grohe, Rohl, Chicago, and T&S.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mockplumb said:


> Delta is by far one of the best made faucets.
> 
> Chris mock
> http://www.mockplumbing.com


Delta is a piece of crap, and always has been.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicago though out my mom's home along with a Grohe K/S facuet.
I would never ever sell a delta faucet, they make the baby Jesus cry.


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

I see opinions vary. Myself i hate Moen. Gerber is good. Wolvering brass has good quality but again its got that plastic stem.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Mockplumb said:


> Delta is by far one of the best made faucets.
> 
> Chris mock
> http://www.mockplumbing.com


Intro pwease...

www.plumbingzone.com/f3


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

hepco said:


> I see opinions vary. Myself i hate Moen. Gerber is good. Wolvering brass has good quality but again its got that plastic stem.


Why do you hate Moen? I'm a rookie, but I love Moen. Seems to be a quality product and the factory backs it up. What do you know that I don't?


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

Im sure it just my opinion but i dont like hanging those 5 pound shower handles from that plastic stem. They make some nice looking stuff and im sure the brass is good quality but it just one thing i dont like about them. 

Whatever happened to all the compression style faucets? The ones that when you had a drip you tightened the handle a bit further. 

And the diverter in the shower. Whats with blocking the spout to divert the water instead of turning the valve?

Does anyone use use the trip lever waste and overflow or is it now just the toe touch or lift and turn. 

Im just curious as I was brought up old school.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

hepco said:


> Im sure it just my opinion but i dont like hanging those 5 pound shower handles from that plastic stem. They make some nice looking stuff and im sure the brass is good quality but it just one thing i dont like about them.
> 
> Whatever happened to all the compression style faucets? The ones that when you had a drip you tightened the handle a bit further.
> 
> ...


3 handle valves, like a diverter you mention are all but about gone. This is do to the fact that they are very limited on how to control the hot water tempature. Mixing valve on the hot side would work, but who the hell wants to add that extra 75$ to a valve install? ITs mainly a code thing. Trip lever waste are still around. But, me personally, I think that they eventually become nothing but problems.


Did i mention Delta sucks?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

To all the guys that dump on Delta and Moen, what do you sell for a $100 lav. faucet? Or a $150-$175 pull out kitchen faucet? I sell a lot of Moen products at these price-points.

I'm not trying to start a fight and I realize that in the big picture they're not that great but for that niche, what do you sell? Around here I just can't sell Grohe, Chicago, Rohl, Jado, and the like, not to 80% of my customer base at least. Usually, I have to convince most customers that a Moen is actually better than the $49 Glacier Bay lav. that H.D. sells. 








Paul


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

The best faucets are the ones that last more than a year or two, will take a little homeowner abuse and easily repaired with readily available parts.


they're all junk, IMO.


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

I have to jump in on the DELTA SUCKS bandwagon. Gotta say that Grohe is all over the place down here but I have only worked on one......that's gotta mean something right?:yes:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

depends on application. i like Chicago for commercial and i like moen for residential and delta is good in light commercial. it's all in the bid and what the costumer pays for.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I love any faucet that I'm getting paid to install.


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

hepco said:


> ...Whatever happened to all the compression style faucets? The ones that when you had a drip you tightened the handle a bit further...


A rookie's opinion: They're junk. Let me qualify that. If the homeowner knew that tightening it further meant it's time to replace the washer or entire stem, that would be great. I recently replaced a 3-handle valve that had been tightened so hard that it pushed the seat right through its threads. It was no defecation broken internally.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> To all the guys that dump on Delta and Moen, what do you sell for a $100 lav. faucet? Or a $150-$175 pull out kitchen faucet? I sell a lot of Moen products at these price-points.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a fight and I realize that in the big picture they're not that great but for that niche, what do you sell? Around here I just can't sell Grohe, Chicago, Rohl, Jado, and the like, not to 80% of my customer base at least. Usually, I have to convince most customers that a Moen is actually better than the $49 Glacier Bay lav. that H.D. sells.


I believe Kohler has a line that is supposed to be competitive price wise with Delta and Moen.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

matco norca , best ever


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

Lee in Texas said:


> A rookie's opinion: They're junk. Let me qualify that. If the homeowner knew that tightening it further meant it's time to replace the washer or entire stem, that would be great. I recently replaced a 3-handle valve that had been tightened so hard that it pushed the seat right through its threads. It was no defecation broken internally.


 
I agree with you theory but even though they have been around for long time, people still have a tendency to tighten the faucets a bit more for a slow drip.. and if its a quarter turn valve, guess what happens? I know times change and products advance but it seems a grit of sand didn't cause problems with the compression style faucets as it does with the cartridge quarter turn type. I guess its really not so much an arguement with compression vs quarter turn but more so the quality of the faucet. Getting back to my earlier responses even though I secure my faucet to the wall behind the tubs I still like the satisfaction of threading the escutcheons over the stems and tightening, provideing an even better water seal than just sliding them up to the shower wall and hoping then dont slide away either by vibration or abuse.

I also understand about the scald protection wondering how long it will be before they all are single lever faucets.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

I am 98% Resid. and have grown to love Moen. Former Delta guy but just really turned off when I moved from servicing old styles :thumbup: to dealing with new ones  Exp with a lot of others across the board, I PERSONALLY, lol just find Moen reliable, even in there common problems.

What happened to Gerber, from what I remember they used to make a damn solid faucet ?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Lee in Texas said:


> It was no defecation broken internally.


 
I would surely hope not. That would be a pretty ****ty faucet. :thumbup:








Paul


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I believe Kohler has a line that is supposed to be competitive price wise with Delta and Moen.


KOHLER SIMPLY SUCKS... let's see hmm ah yes the faucets sinks and toilets that kohler makes are nothing but complex pieces of sh*t that are not "plumber" friendly and heck in some cases you have to be a philadelphia lawyer to install some of their products.

About their custmor service wow simply wow,you talk to one person and they say that the repair part that you are looking for is either "discontinued" or out of stock only to call back and talk to another operator and they say sure we have that in stock....

I will give you an example today i had a custmor call me and say that the 
Kohler Wellworth Class 5 series toilet is running on and off every so often
i went over to her house a couple of weeks ago to clean out the mainline and she mentioned this to me i installed the toielt back in march of this year 
it takes the tower type flush valve that has the red rubber seal much like the mansfield 210 seal but larger in diameter anyhow i don't have that seal on the truck so i flushed out the 400a and replcaed the diaphram,did a dye test and everything turned out ok so now it's leaking again right so it's gotta be that red flush valve seal i call kohler and give them all the info needed the lady say's oh that seal is "discontinued" i can send you the whole tower assembley and you can use the seal off of that i say ok fine
b.t.w. they are not sending me the tower as i do not "carry" the warranty so they send it to the h.o. ok so then i talk to another operator in senior cust. service bla bla bla she says that the lady i talked to previousy goofed up on the part # and that they have them in stock and that they will send me 5 of those seals plus 5 seals for the 400a's to keep in the trucks..... so this has happened before with kohler and on a wide spread faucet.


For kitchen and bath faucets i like Delta or Moen

Laundry Gerber

Outside Hydryants Woodford


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Chicago though out my mom's home along with a Grohe K/S facuet.
> I would never ever sell a delta faucet, they make the baby Jesus cry.


THAT is Fu*N*nY!
I do not agree that they are that bad...
But I did get a good chuckle!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Have moved to the Kohler K-10433 as my go to kit faucet . SOLID and reasonable in price .

Most folks are NOT going to pay for the higher end faucets ,,, especially with this economy . 

Got to look into the gerber line of faucets ,,,, if they are anything like the Viper or Avalanche toilets ---- I AM A BIG FAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

My favorites are Phoenix ( 2 handle lav faucet $ 8.95 ) and naturally Glacier Bay which is perhaps the finest Chinese product ever manufactured.:furious: I'm also partial to Moen but only because changing bad cartridges is what paid for my bass boat :thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> My favorites are Phoenix ( 2 handle lav faucet $ 8.95 ) and naturally Glacier Bay which is perhaps the finest Chinese product ever manufactured.:furious: I'm also partial to Moen but only because changing bad cartridges is what paid for my bass boat :thumbsup:


 
I was in Lowes today and saw a Price Pfister 2 handle lav. for $18.95.  Their Moen's and Delta's are cheaper than what I pay at the supply house by at least $10. I realize they're not the same but most customers don't. Maybe I should pick a brand that isn't carried at the local big box stores. 






Paul


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Flyin Brian said:


> KOHLER SIMPLY SUCKS... let's see hmm ah yes the faucets sinks and toilets that kohler makes are nothing but complex pieces of sh*t that are not "plumber" friendly and heck in some cases you have to be a philadelphia lawyer to install some of their products.
> 
> About their custmor service wow simply wow,you talk to one person and they say that the repair part that you are looking for is either "discontinued" or out of stock only to call back and talk to another operator and they say sure we have that in stock....
> 
> ...




Agreed, Kohler does produce nothing but junk. My last 3 experiences with Kohler products:

1) I repaired a widespread lav faucet last week that was less than 5 years old. In order to correctly replace the stems I was forced to remove both valve bodies from the sink and use two pipe wrenches to turn the stems off which gave me two knuckle busting experiences.

2) I installed a Wellworth Flush 5 w/c 2 weeks ago and found it almost impossible to make the tank level with the bowl due to a production flaw (acceptable by Kohler standards), this took me an extra hour to correct.

3) Last year I installed a Coralais kitchen sink faucet in May of '08, I was back for the 2nd time in October replacing the cartridge and o-rings. The parts were supplied by Kohler but fixing a faucet I installed twice in 18 months is just egg on my face.



I prefer to install Chicago but don't have issues installing Moen or Delta, Gerber is nice if they make something that fits the application.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Been awhile to reply, been extremely busy. I guess a lot of it depends upon the application. For us in the new residential and light commercial we are sold on the domestic Delta lines. We rarely have any trouble with them and when we do they are super easy to just replace a cup and a spring. I will admit however that we have used very few Chicago faucets and they seemed to be well made and long lasting.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not Delta


----------



## Plumber911 (Dec 19, 2009)

*5 pound shower handle* hahaha thats funny what faucet are u talking about i need to see a five pound shower handle. I personall like delta as my #1 faucet. When it comes to call backs and repairs deltas are the easiest to repair and give me the least call backs if any. If were talking about looks and a company that stands behind there product go with kohler hands down you will pay a little more but fu(k it. *HAHAHA i need to see this 5pound shower handle*


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I believe Kohler has a line that is supposed to be competitive price wise with Delta and Moen.



We went with the Kohler Forte to meet the Lead Free law, and the Cheapa$$ pricepoint.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> My favorites are Phoenix ( 2 handle lav faucet $ 8.95 ) :thumbsup:


Yea that Phoenix pricing allows you to really apply an aggressive markup and the customer hardly feels the pinch...:thumbup:

The Markup can easily cover several possible callbacks so we are good to go....:laughing:


----------



## RyanBrandon (May 14, 2017)

I completely agree that Delta is the best faucet brand . Delta is a well-known brand that has delivered high-quality products and services for over 50 years. They always developed beautiful and highly functional faucets and kitchen accessories. They offer the widest range of touch faucets. All of their faucets are electronic and benefit from Delta’s five-year warranty. All of them have pull-down designs.

Delta also designs bath fixtures, so you’ll be able to have your favorite models and finishes throughout the entire house. The models they develop always benefit from their cutting-edge patented technologies, such as MagnaTite dock and/or DIAMOND Seal. Because they benefit from these technologies and they use magnets that never wear out you can be confident the faucet will always perform perfectly.

Delta faucets always have the best finishes. Their designs use chrome, Venetian bronze, stainless steel and champagne bronze as finishes options. Besides the color option, you can always use the Delta Brilliance Finish, making sure your faucet will keep looking as good as new for years


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

RyanBrandon said:


> I completely agree that Delta is the best faucet brand . Delta is a well-known brand that has delivered high-quality products and services for over 50 years. They always developed beautiful and highly functional faucets and kitchen accessories. They offer the widest range of touch faucets. All of their faucets are electronic and benefit from Delta’s five-year warranty. All of them have pull-down designs.
> 
> Delta also designs bath fixtures, so you’ll be able to have your favorite models and finishes throughout the entire house. The models they develop always benefit from their cutting-edge patented technologies, such as MagnaTite dock and/or DIAMOND Seal. Because they benefit from these technologies and they use magnets that never wear out you can be confident the faucet will always perform perfectly.
> 
> Delta faucets always have the best finishes. Their designs use chrome, Venetian bronze, stainless steel and champagne bronze as finishes options. Besides the color option, you can always use the Delta Brilliance Finish, making sure your faucet will keep looking as good as new for years


How about an intro! Heck, my eight year old with ADHD can follow instructions better than you!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

WTF posting on a 2009 thread............ DUH.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just like his first post. He's a scammer dropping links. In my quotes I change the link so when Tommy or whoever can modify or delete this azzhat's post it won't be the intended scam.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

He really goes top to base on delta though. 
Is this the professor of gravity water closets? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

RyanBrandon said:


> I completely agree that Delta is the best faucet brand . Delta is a well-known brand that has delivered high-quality products and services for over 50 years. They always developed beautiful and highly ]functional faucand kitchen accessories. They offer the widest range of touch faucets. All of their faucets are electronic and benefit from Delta’s five-year warranty. All of them have pull-down designs.
> 
> Delta also designs bath fixtures, so you’ll be able to have your favorite models and finishes throughout the entire house. The models they develop always benefit from their cutting-edge patented technologies, such as MagnaTite dock and/or DIAMOND Seal. Because they benefit from these technologies and they use magnets that never wear out you can be confident the faucet will always perform perfectly.
> 
> Delta faucets always have the best finishes. Their designs use chrome, Venetian bronze, stainless steel and champagne bronze as finishes options. Besides the color option, you can always use the Delta Brilliance Finish, making sure your faucet will keep looking as good as new for years


I really learned a lot from your last post about how a gravity toilet operates, but can't wrap my head around how a faucet works. Please explain in detail about when I lift a faucet handle water comes out. Thank you in advance.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

indyjim said:


> He really goes tip to base on delta though.
> Is this the professor of gravity water closets?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Apparently I'm too stupid to figure out how to edit a post on Tapatalk. 
ZFG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

